
Ask HN: Training a NN on ancient proverbs to decipher the meaning of life - sharemywin
What text should I use?<p>sun tzu
confucius
Gautama Buddha
The Bible<p>Other ideas?
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Why would you think that would possibly do anything useful.

~~~
sharemywin
[http://arstechnica.com/the-multiverse/2016/06/an-ai-wrote-
th...](http://arstechnica.com/the-multiverse/2016/06/an-ai-wrote-this-movie-
and-its-strangely-moving/)

------
meric
Tao Te Ching is a good one.

